# Cincinnati - 2 Blizzard 810's PH1



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

last two 810's up for sale, one is a pre-dd, the other is post dd, both are Power Hitch 1.

One 08-16 Superduty truck side mount, plow wiring, headlight harness with iso module, and shoe box controller, light tower, your choice of whichever plow is available - $3,200 Truck mount and wiring were used for 3 years.

One 99- 07 Superduty truck side mount, no harnesses, shoe box controller, light tower, which ever plow is left, $2,800 Truck mount was installed on a spare, used to move plows around shop, never actually plowed snow.

Either controller can be swapped for touchpad if you prefer.

Post DD plow is on 2nd or 3rd cutting edge, about 3/4 edge left currently, light surface rust in the normal places.

Pre DD plow has about 1/2 cutting edge left, little heavier rust on the edges as usual.

Plows are structurally in very good condition, cleaned and FF regularly, stored inside.

Several boxes of spare parts, extra controller or two, brand new set of truck side plow/headlight harnesses, some used parts like valve block and cylinders, seal kits, solenoids, etc. If someone purchases both plows for the right price, I'll make a sweet deal on all the spare parts and pieces...

If any are interested, I'll pull the plows off the racking to get pics.


----------

